# General > Recommendations >  Leaking roof

## climber

Can anybody recommend a roofer that would look and advise about a leaking roof for me.

----------


## gollach1

Wayne Claxson from Lybster has done work for us and has been very good and reliable.

He can advise / do work ,for various roofing and building needs -  Tel:  01593 721231 or Mobile: 07813157730

----------


## climber

Roof now fixed.

----------

